# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Kosova fiton ne Hage

## Kreshniku1985

Pershendetje per te gjithe juve pjestare te Forumit Shqiptar,pas nje pauze te gjate ne forum,u riktheva dhe kisha dashte te dije se cfare mendoni ju per daten 22.VII.2010,kur do te ipet mendimi i GJND-se  lidhur me ligjshmerine e shpalljes se Pavaresise se Kosoves? A mendoni se do te jete ne favor te Kosoves apo jo?Sipas jush,a eshte pergatitur Kosova per kete dite? Ju faleminderit per diskutimin tuaj!

----------


## E=mc²

Rruga e Kosoves eshte pavarsia pa kushte dhe ecia e lire drejt integrimeve Europiane dhe Euro-Atlantike. Nuk ka kthim pas, kjo eshte mese e sigurt dhe vendimi i GJND do ti japi akoma me shume njohje te reja Kosoves.

----------


## Llapi

GJND do të japë mendimin për Kosovën më 22 korrik

Ministri i Punëve të Jashtme, Skënder Hyseni, ka bërë të ditur se mendimi këshillëdhënës i Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare të Drejtësisë për ligjshmërinë e shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës do të bëhet i ditur më 22 korrik, në ora 15.00, ndërsa shprehu besimin se ky mendim do të jetë në favor të Kosovës.

----------


## Llapi

*Prononcim i zëvendëskryeministrit të Republikës së Kosovës, Ramë Manaj për opinionin e pritshëm të GJND-së, më 22 korrik
*
Prishtinë, 20 korrik 2010


Sot zëvendëskryeministri i Republikës së Kosovës, Ramë Manaj, është prononcuar për sa i përket opinionit të pritshëm të Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare të Drejtësisë për legjitimitetin e shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës nga ana e Kuvendit të Kosovës, më 2008. Më poshtë mund të gjeni thekse nga ky prononcim:


Ne presim që më 22 korrik GJND-ja ta bëjë publik opinionin e saj për vlerësimin e ligjshmërisë së shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës. Ne jemi të vetëdijshëm se gjykata do të japë një vlerësim i cili është jodetyrues, sikur që jemi krejtësisht të sigurt se ajo nuk do ta mohojë realitetin në Kosovë dhe të drejtën e saj për shpalljen e pavarësisë. Për këtë dëshiroj ti ofroj disa argumente: së pari, shpallja e pavarësisë është legale dhe legjitime, sepse e shpreh vullnetin e qytetarëve të Kosovës dhe është shpallur nga kuvendi legjitim i Kosovës, si institucion përfaqësues. Së dyti, procesi që i ka paraprirë shpalljes së pavarësisë ka qenë proces i pashmangshëm, pasi që në Kosovë ka pasur një luftë në të cilën është përfshirë edhe aleanca më e fuqishme ushtarake në botë, NATO-ja, dhe pasi që ka pasur një marrëveshje për tërheqjen e regjimit dhe të forcave ushtarake serbe nga Kosova, me çka është hapur mundësia që paralelisht të vendosen misioni civil ndërkombëtar dhe ai ushtarak në Kosovë; pasi që për statusin e

Kosovës janë zhvilluar biseda të gjata, të sponsorizuara nga bashkësia ndërkombëtare dhe pasi që z. Ahtisaari, i autorizuar nga OKB-ja, ka hartuar një plan për zgjidhjen e statusit të Kosovës.


Nga sa thash, është e qartë se arsyet për shpalljen e pavarësisë së vendit janë politike, historike dhe juridike. Të mos harrojmë, pavarësia ka ardhur si proces edhe i shpërbërjes së shtetit jugosllav, në të cilin Kosova ka qenë element konstituiv. Sot pavarësia është realitet i njohur nga 69 vende të botës, duke përfshirë edhe vendet prijatare të demokracisë në botë.


Mendimin e shprehur të gjykatës, i cili nuk mund të jetë refuzues, ne e shohim si mundësi për refleksione pozitive. Ajo do tu krijojë mundësi, mbi të gjitha pesë vendeve të Bashkimit Evropian, por edhe shumë vendeve të tjera të botës, të cilat ende nuk e kanë njohur pavarësinë e Kosovës, që ta bëjnë këtë sa më shpejt.


Sidoqoftë, është krejtësisht e qartë se vendimi për njohje u takon vendeve sovrane dhe jo Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare të Drejtësisë. Kosova tashmë është vlerësuar nga e gjithë bashkësia ndërkombëtare si rast sui generis, i cili nuk mund të krahasohet me asnjë vend ose rajon tjetër në botë dhe konteksti historik, politik dhe juridik e bëjnë atë të tillë. Njohja e saj duhet të ndodhë edhe për një arsye tjetër: Pavarësia e saj përfundimisht ka dëshmuar se Kosova e pavarur është faktor i pakapërcyeshëm i stabilitetit në rajon, dhe se ajo mund të ndikojë në realizimin e aspiratave të rajonit për integrime euroatlantike, duke ndërtuar marrëdhënie të shkëlqyera ndërshtetërore me të gjitha vendet e rajonit.

----------


## Llapi

Sejdiu i bindur se sdo të ketë vendim kundër pavarësisë

Nga Express  më 20.07.2010 në ora 15:00
(E plotësuar) Dy ditë para shpalljes së vendimit për ligjshmërinë e shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës nga ana e Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare të Drejtësisë, presidenti i Kosovës, Fatmir Sejdiu, shprehet i bindur se nuk do të ketë vendim kundër shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës.

Nuk do të ketë vendim kundër pavarësisë së Kosovës dhe këtë e them me bindje, deklaroi presidenti, gjatë një vizite që i bëri Gjykatës së Qarkut në Pejë. Para argumenteve, edhe zotat heshtin, parafrazoi Sejdiu, proverbin e njohur latin.

Nga ana tjetër, një mendim i shprehur në mbështetje të argumenteve të Kosovës, nga kjo gjykatë ndërkombëtare, do të jetë i mirëseardhur për Prishtinën, theksoi shefi i shtetit.

Presidenti pohoi se Kosova është një shtet me histori të suksesshme, pasi janë 69 vende që e kanë njohur pavarësinë e Kosovës dhe do të ketë edhe vende të tjera që do ta njohin. E rëndësishme, sipas tij, është që procesi i pavarësisë është i pakthyeshëm.

Kosova natyrisht se do të ketë bashkëpunim me vendet e rajonit dhe me shtetet fqinje, por asnjëherë nëse e kemi fjalën me raportet që kemi me Serbinë, nuk do të bisedojë për statusin e saj, nuk do të bisedojë për integritetin e saj territorial, për ndërhyrje të brendshme, për çka dikush mund të ketë ambicie, por do të bisedoj për tema që janë në interesa të shteteve sovrane dhe interesave të dy popujve.

Sipas presidentit Sejdiu, Gjykata Ndërkombëtare e Drejtësisë, me argumentet që ka para vetes, do të japë mendim në favor të kësaj storie të rëndësishme, që ka qenë projekt i përbashkët me faktorin ndërkombëtar, pra procesi i pavarësisë.

----------


## Llapi

*Kuvendi i Kosovës me deklaratë pas GJND-së*
Kuvendi i Kosovës do të nxjerrë një deklaratë pas shpalljes së opinionit këshillëdhënës të Gjykatës ndërkombëtare të drejtësisë për ligjshmërinë e shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës....
Postuar: 03:35:42 / 20.07.2010
Në seancën e fundit për sesionin pranveror ditën e hënë, Kuvendi i Kosovës do të nxjerr një deklaratë rreth shpalljes së opinionit këshilldhënës së gjykatës ndërkombëtare të drejtësisë për ligjshmërinë e pavarësisë së Kosovës.

Kryetari i Kuvendit, Jakup Krasniqi, pas mbledhjes së kryesisë ka shprehur bindjen se opinioni i GJND-së për ligjshëmrinë e pavarësisë së Kosovës do të jetë pozitiv.

Sipas kryeparlamentarit Krasniqi ndërkaq deklarata e Kuvendit të Kosovës, përveç mbështjes së opinionit të GJND-së do të kërkojë edhe vazhdimin e njohjes së shtetit të pavarur dhe sovran të Kosovës.
Deklarata do të harmonizohet me grupet parlamentare që janë në Kuvendin e Kosovës, por ajo që mendoj se do të debatohet dhe deklarohet do të jetë mbështetja e opinionit të GJND-së, kërkesa për vazhdimin e njohjes së shtetit të pavarur të Kosovës dhe se Parlamenti i Kosovës dhe institucionet e Kosovës marrin përgjegjesit e veta që i kanë konfrom Kushtetues në fuqi dhe dokumentit të presidentit AHtisari, tha ai.

Ndërsa sa i përketë bisedimeve me Beogradin Krasniqi tha se Kuvendi nuk ka nevojë të jap mendimin e vet rreth kësaj çështjeje, pasi këto bisedime do të jenë teknike. Megjithëkëtë ai nuk e përjashton mundësinë nëse një gjë e tillë kërkohet, por jo për pjesë të veçanta siç është veriu i Kosovës.

Ndryshe Kuvendi i Kosovës do të mbajë seancë edhe të enjten me 22 korrik ku do të shqyrtohen 6 ligje për herë të dytë, ndërsa të hënën në rend dite do të jetë vetëm shqyrtimi i strategjisë së qeverisë së Kosvës për privatizimin e PTK-së. Seanca dimërore do të fillojë të hënën e dytë të muajit shtator.

----------


## Llapi

*Ska gjyq për pavarësi*

Nga Leonard Kerquki  më 21.07.2010 në ora 9:30
Vizita ime në Amerikë në këtë kohë tregon se Prishtina dhe Washingtoni i kanë të harmonizuara qëndrimet në shkallë 100 për qind. Nuk ka asnjë gjyq që mund të dalë kundër vullnetit të qytetarëve për pavarësi. Për Veriun nuk do të ketë as status special, as autonomi, e as ndarje. Do të ketë vendosje të ligjshmërisë dhe arrestime të kriminelëve të Veriut. Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi, nga Washingtoni flet për Express.

*Express:* Z. Kryeministër, të enjten GJNDja do ta thotë fjalën e saj për Kosovën. Pse zgjodhët që në këtë ditë të jeni në Washington, e jo në Prishtinë?
*H. Thaçi:* Është më rëndësi jetike për Shtetin e Kosovës që Prishtina, Washingtoni dhe Brukseli të kenë një qëndrim për të sotmen dhe të ardhmen e Republikës së Kosovës. Në këtë drejtim, edhe vizita ime në Washington dhe takimi që do ta kem më Zëvendëspresidentin Joe Biden, është mesazhi i qartë se Prishtina dhe Washingtoni, por edhe nga Brukseli, do të ketë një qëndrim, pavarësisht opinionit të Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare të Drejtësisë. Prishtina e mirëpret dhe e respekton opinionin e GJNDsë, ashtu sikurse do ta mirëpresë edhe Washingtoni dhe Brukseli. Prishtina dhe Washingtoni do të vazhdojnë të mbajnë një qëndrim për të sotmen dhe të ardhmen e Kosovës - për paqen, stabilitetin dhe perspektivën eurointegruese të Kosovës.

*Express:* Pra, ju ndodheni në Washington për tu koordinuar me Qeverinë Amerikane për periudhën pas shpalljes së opinionit të GJNDsë?
*H. Thaçi:* Prishtina dhe Washingtoni kanë qëndrim 100 për qind të njëjtë për të sotmen dhe të ardhmen e Kosovës.

*Express:* Nesër do ta takoni njeriun e dytë në Qeverinë Amerikane. A keni ju ndonjë kërkesë specifike për Joe Bidenin, pasi që edhe periudha që po kalon Kosova duket mjaft specifike?
*H. Thaçi:* Në fakt do të ketë vetëm rikonfirmim të fuqishëm edhe nga Zëvendëspresidenti Biden për Republikën e Kosovës, për mbështetjen e progresit në Kosovë, për implementimin e Pakos së Presidentit Ahtisaari dhe gjithashtu do të ketë mbështetje të plotë për pavarësinë dhe sovranitetin e Kosovës. Njëherësh do të ketë mbështetje të plotë për pacenueshmërinë e territorit të Kosovës, për vazhdimin e përpjekjeve tona konsoliduese dhe funksionale si shtet, por edhe në procesin e angazhimeve jashtëzakonisht të rëndësishme për tu integruar në NATO dhe në BE. Në të njëjtën kohë do të kemi qëndrim të prerë për sa u përket ideve të këqija që vijnë nga Serbia, qoftë për shkëmbim territoresh, qoftë për ndarje të Mitrovicës.

*Express:* Ju disa herë jeni shprehur se GJNDja do të pozicionohet në anën e Kosovës. Por çfarë do të ndodhë nëse vendimi do të jetë ndryshe nga pritjet tuaja?
*H. Thaçi:* Opinioni i GJNDsë do të jetë në përputhje me vullnetin e qytetarëve të Kosovës për shtet të pavarur dhe sovran. Opinioni do të respektojë vendimin e institucioneve të Republikës së Kosovës për shpalljen e Kosovës shtet. Ky opinion do të jetë përgjigjja e Gjykatës për të gjithë botën në raport me Kosovën. Menjëherë presim fuqizimin dhe konsolidimin e shtetit tonë, presim po ashtu njohje të reja. Prandaj, qytetarët e Kosovës do ta presin me optimizëm këtë opinion.
*
Express:* Çfarë ju bën të besoni se opinioni i GJNDsë do të jetë në favor të Kosovës? A jeni të njoftuar ju me përmbajtjen e dokumentit që do të lexohet të enjten në Hagë?
*H. Thaçi:* Për mua, vendimi suprem është vendimi i institucioneve të Kosovës për shpalljen e Kosovës shtet të pavarur dhe sovran. Në anën tjetër, asnjë opinion i asnjë gjykate nuk mund të jetë në kundërshtim me vullnetin e qytetarëve të një vendi dhe në kundërshtim me qëndrimet e drejta dhe legjitime të institucioneve përkatëse. Prandaj, opinioni është i ditur për çdo qytetar të Republikës së Kosovës - ai do të hapë një kapitull të ri, një faqe të re për Republikën e Kosovës. Natyrisht se do të kemi sfida, sfida këto që do ti fitojmë si gjithmonë.
*
Express:* Cilët do të jenë hapat që do të ndërmarrë Kosova pas shpalljes së opinionit të GJNDsë? Thuhet se tash beteja kryesore do të jetë ajo për interpretimin e këtij opinioni...
*H. Thaçi:* Unë kam besim të plotë se opinioni do të jetë i qartë dhe nuk do të ketë shumë hapësirë për manipulime. Ne nuk duhet të humbim asnjë minutë kohë pas shpalljes së opinionit, por duhet ti përkushtohemi implementimit të agjendës dhe sfidave që kemi para vetes për konsolidimin e shtetit, për njohjet e reja dhe natyrisht vazhdimin e përpjekjeve të përbashkëta dhe të harmonizuara me SHBAnë dhe BEnë. Ne duhet të punojmë shumë që kosovarët të lëvizin lirshëm në BE, për procesin e asocim-stablizimit, për procesin e marrëdhënieve tregtare me Unionin...

*Intervistën e plotë mund ta lexoni në numrin e sotëm të gazetës Express.*

----------


## Llapi

*SHBA po përgatit 40 njohje për Kosovën
*
Nga Express  më 21.07.2010 në ora 12:05
Vetëm një ditë para verdiktit të Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare të Drejtësisë për pavarësinë e Kosovës, Serbia është në panik!

Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës po përgatiten që pas mendimit këshilldhënës të Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare në Hagë, të bindin së paku 40 shtete që ta njohin pavarësinë e Kosovës, raporton Press.

Me këtë SHBA dëshiron të prishë planet e Serbisë për Rezolutën që do të kërkonte negociata të reja në OKB. Në këtë mënyrë, plani është që deri më 15 shtator, kur nis punimet Asambleja e Përgjithshme, shteti i Kosovës të jetë njohur nga 110 shtete, në mënyrë që të arrihet shumica aty, shkruan gazeta serbe, transmeton Indeks Online..

Madje, edhe mund të kërkohej një vend për Kosovën në OKB. Ballafaqimi i parë i madh i Serbisë me Amerikën do të jetë në fund të këtij muaji në Ugandë, në Samitin e Afrikës.

Mediat serbe raportojnë se nesër, në ditën e vendimit në Hagë, në kishat serbe do të ketë lutje masive dhe do të bien këmbanat.

----------


## Llapi

Gabim ka dal 3 here

----------


## Llapi

Gabim ka dal 3 here

----------


## murik

Nuk ka me kthim prapa per Kosoven cilido qofte opinioni i GJND.Po te kishte pase qene pavaresia ne dore te gjykatave atehere asnje shtet nuk do pavaresohej dot.Tung

----------


## tmk

> Pershendetje per te gjithe juve pjestare te Forumit Shqiptar,pas nje pauze te gjate ne forum,u riktheva dhe kisha dashte te dije se cfare mendoni ju per daten 22.VII.2010,kur do te ipet mendimi i GJND-se  lidhur me ligjshmerine e shpalljes se Pavaresise se Kosoves? A mendoni se do te jete ne favor te Kosoves apo jo?Sipas jush,a eshte pergatitur Kosova per kete dite? Ju faleminderit per diskutimin tuaj!


Pershendetje Kreshnik dhe gjithe te tjeret . Tema me duket shume interesante dhe e qelluar meqenese ende nuk eshte dhene mendimi i GJND-se.
Une mendoj se GJND do te jap mendimin ne favor te  Kososves per arsyen e thjeshte se qdo popull ka te drejte per vetevendosje dhe se interesat e bashkesise nderkombetare jane qe edhe Kosova te jete pjse e integrimeve nderkombetare.
Ndersa per pjesen tjeter te pyetjes se a eshte Kosova  e pergatitur per kete dite? Une mendoj dhe besoj qe eshte e pergatitur duke marre parasysh faktin qe Kosova ka bere perparime ne rrafshin politik dhe deri diku edhe ekonomik si dhe ne luften kunder korrupcionit dhe krimit te organizuar.

----------


## eralni

Rsatet jane dy  1.i jep te drejte Kosoves 2.Jo nuk i jep Po merem me rastin e dyt se i pari kuptohet .Nese nuk i jep te drejte e gjith zona kthim ne kaos .Jo qe duhet tia japi te drejten por edhe duhet ta arsyhetoje mire qe ne funde mos te ngelen shume pikpyetje dhe mehandej do ta njohin edhe shtetet e Europes qe ngelen, ne u sqaru ky muhabet .Ska rruge prapa vetem para.

----------


## illyrian rex

> Rsatet jane dy  *1.i jep te drejte Kosoves 2.Jo nuk i jep* Po merem me rastin e dyt se i pari kuptohet .Nese nuk i jep te drejte e gjith zona kthim ne kaos .Jo qe duhet tia japi te drejten por edhe duhet ta arsyhetoje mire qe ne funde mos te ngelen shume pikpyetje dhe mehandej do ta njohin edhe shtetet e Europes qe ngelen, ne u sqaru ky muhabet .Ska rruge prapa vetem para.


Pershendetje. 
Nuk do te kete nje vendim te prere siq e keni shkruar. GJND do te dale me nje mendim, i cili nuk do te jete shume i kjarte, do te le hapsire per menyra te ndryshme te interpretimit dhe do te mundohet qe te shkaktoje sa me pak pasoja.
Padyshim qe me disa nuanca do te jete ne favor te Kosoves. 
Shume te rendesishme do te jene veprimet qe do te pasojne pas vendimit te GJND. Serbia dhe miqet e saj pritet te ndermarrin nje ofansive te fuqishme pro hapjes se bisedimeve te serishme per statusin, perderisa Kosova e perkrahur nga SHBA do te ndermarrin nje fushate te rrepte per shtimin e njohjeve.
Betja kryesore do te ndodhe ne Samitin e Afrikes ku do te kete aktivitet te shtuar te te dyja palve.
Sipas lajmeve me te reja SHBA i ka pregaditur me shume se 40 njohje te reja pas shpalljes se vendimit nga GJND. 

Duhet ta falenderojme Zotin qe e kemi fatin ta kemi SHBA ne anen tone.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Se cka do vendose GJND neser per te ardhmen e Kosoves dhe popullit te saj nuk eshte edhe aq e rendesishme, sa qe eshte shume e rendeishme dhe vendimtare qe ne si Komb kudo qe jemi si ne Shqiperi, Kosove, Kosove Lindore, Cameri, Iliride, Malesi, si do veprojme, se si do punojme dhe se si do te kerkojme ajo qe eshte legjitime dhe ajo qe na takon historikisht e ajo eshte: SHQIPERIA ETNIKE NATYRALE.

----------


## illyrian rex

> Se cka do vendose GJND neser per te ardhmen e Kosoves dhe popullit te saj nuk eshte edhe aq e rendesishme, sa qe eshte shume e rendeishme dhe vendimtare qe ne si Komb kudo qe jemi si ne Shqiperi, Kosove, Kosove Lindore, Cameri, Iliride, Malesi, si do veprojme, se si do punojme dhe se si do te kerkojme ajo qe eshte legjitime dhe ajo qe na takon historikisht e ajo eshte: SHQIPERIA ETNIKE NATYRALE.



Te pershendes shkrimin Arian.
Pa unitet nuk kemi te ardhme. Duket e veshtire dhe rruge e gjate, por nese ekziston vullneti dhe qellimi i mire i popullit (gje qe nuk dyshoj) nuk do te kete penges te pakalueshme.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Kombi yne ka kaluar neper kohra shume te veshtira dhe ka mbijetuar, dhe natyrisht se do I mbijetoj edhe kete padrejetsi qe po I servohet nga disa shtete europine pro serbe.  Sic e dini, besoj se te gjithe e dini se kombi Shqiptar dhe Shqiperia eshte ndare ne 5 pjese ( Kosove, Lugine te Presheves, Iliride, Cameri dhe Malesi ) ne vitin 1912 po nga keto fuqi te cilat sot pretendojne se jane miqte tane, e ne fakt ata ende mundohen qe ne kurriz tonin ne shpinden tone, kinse per qetesi rajonale ti falin apo ti dhurojne token ilirie , shtetit I cili beri 4 luftra ne ish Jugosllavine, shtetit I cili bera masakra mu ne mes te Europes.

Mirepo, ne kete kohe nuk duhet fajsuar vetem nderkombetaret, por  fajin me te madh per keto gjera negative te cilat per momentin egzistojne ne jeten tone, ne trojet tona ilire-shqiptare e kane edhe udheheqesat si ne Shqiperi, sin e Kosove, sin e Iliride e si ne Lugine te Presheves.. Duhet bere atyre me dije, se as Ismail Qemaili, as Skender Beu, as Adem Jashari e familja e tij legjendare, as Ushtria Clirimtare e Kosoves, as UCPMB, as Ushtria Kombetare nuk kane luftuar armikun sllav, vetem e vetem qe keta udheheqesa te tanishem te mendojne dhe veprojne vetem per interesat e tyre personale, partiake , farefisnore e familjare, por lufta eshte bere per te vetmin qellim, per bashkimin e gjitha trojeve shqiptare. 

Ne si komb afro 8-9 milion qe jemi duhet ja bere nejehere e gjithmone me dije si miqeve si armiqeve tane se kan kaluar ato kohna qe ata na kane ndare ne 5, tani eshte koha qe ne te bashkohemi nga 5 ne 1.

Dhe per fund, para se kerkojme te hyjme ne BE apo gjekundi, ne duhet kerkuar BASHKIM KOMBETAR, sepse vetem te bashkuar do jem me te forte si politikisht, si ushtarakisht dhe si ekonomikisht.

Pa Bashkim ska liri per Kmobin Shqiptar.

----------


## dias10

Mendimi im eshte qe pozicioni i gjykates do te jete neutral. Ata nuk jane te detyruar te dalin me nje vendim te njeanshem dhe nuk deshirojne shkaterrimin e reputacionit si gjykate.
Sido qe te jete dhe pozicioni i tyre neutral, eshte ne favorin tone. Serbise nuk i mbetet asnje resurs moral e juridik pas vendimit. E rendesishme eshte qe me te fortet jane ne anen tone.

----------


## illyrian rex

> Mendimi im eshte qe pozicioni i gjykates do te jete neutral. Ata nuk jane te detyruar te dalin me nje vendim te njeanshem dhe nuk deshirojne shkaterrimin e reputacionit si gjykate.
> Sido qe te jete dhe pozicioni i tyre neutral, eshte ne favorin tone. Serbise nuk i mbetet asnje resurs moral e juridik pas vendimit. E rendesishme eshte qe me te fortet jane ne anen tone.



Ketu do te dale edhe nje e mire tjeter. Serbia po zotohet se nuk do te dorezohet dhe do te vazhdoj te perballet me te gjitha vendet qe jane rreshtuar pro pavarsise se Kosoves, e qe dihet se cilat shtete jane ato.
Pra, perveq humbjes se Kosoves do te kthehet serish ne piken ku ishin para 10 vitesh, sa i perket raporteve me keto vende.

----------


## Llapi

*Dita e Gjykimit*
Gjykata Ndërkombëtare e Drejtësisë do ta thotë sot opinionin këshillëdhënës rreth ligjshmërisë së shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës. Por, ky mendim nuk pritet ta zgjidhë kontestin mes Prishtinës dhe Beogradit. Të dyja palët flasin për fitore dhe paralajmërojnë iniciativa të reja. Në Serbi, njerëzit do të luten nën tingujt e kambanave të kishave. Beteja vazhdon.

Nga Shpend Limoni  më 22.07.2010 në ora 7:02
Kur gjykatësi japonez Hisashi Owada do të fillojë leximin e rezymesë së opinionit këshillëdhënës të Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare të Drejtësisë për Kosovën, të enjten në ora 15, në Pallatin e Paqes në Hagë, Prishtina dhe Beogradi do të bëhen gati edhe për një betejë mes tyre.

Gjykata e Botës, sipas vlerësimeve të deritashme, nuk pritet të zgjidhë kontestin mes Kosovës dhe Serbisë për pavarësinë.

Shumë politikanë, juristë e analistë kanë paralajmëruar se Prishtina dhe Beogradi do të vazhdojnë të mbeten larg njëra-tjetrës pavarësisht se çka do të thonë gjyqtarët ndërkombëtarë.

Zyrtarë të dyja vendeve do të jenë të pranishëm në vendin e ngjarjes për të dëgjuar verdiktin e Hagës, përderisa disa prej tyre kanë udhëtuar nëpër botë për të shpërndarë interpretimin e tyre pas shpalljes së mendimit.

Një ditë para shpalljes së këtij opinioni atmosfera e pritjes ka tendosur të dyja palët. Autoritetet serbe kanë akuzuar palën kosovare se do të festojë rrejshëm në ditën kur do të prezantohet opinioni, ndërsa pala kosovare ka thënë se opinioni do të jetë i qartë dhe në favor të pavarësisë.

Në Beograd situata duket të jetë pak më dramatike. Mediat serbe kanë njoftuar se vendi është në panik. Në kishat serbe do të ketë lutje dhe do të bien kambanat. Po ashtu është alarmuar se Shtetet e Bashkuara po përgatisin 40 njohje për Kosovën.

Spekulimet për mospajtimet që kanë gjykatësit për lëndën e Kosovës po ashtu nuk kanë pushuar. Si do që të jetë, gjykatësit në Hagë të enjten do ti japin fundit procesit që kishte nisur dy vjet pas miratimit të një rezolute në Asamblenë e Përgjithshme të OKBsë.

Presidenti i Kosovës Fatmir Sejdiu dhe Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi kanë deklaruar se Gjykata nuk mund të dalë kundër lirisë së një populli.

Thaçi do të jetë në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës kur Gjykata të shpallë opinionin.

Opinioni i GJNDsë do të jetë në përputhje me vullnetin e qytetarëve të Kosovës për shtet të pavarur dhe sovran. Opinioni do të respektojë vendimin e institucioneve të Republikës së Kosovës për shpalljen e Kosovës shtet, ka thënë Kryeministri Thaçi në një intervistë të publikuar të mërkurën në Express.

Ndërsa Presidenti i Serbisë Boris Tadic pret një mendim fer të Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare të Drejtësisë që do të respektojë parimet e së drejtës ndërkombëtare që institucionet shqiptare në Kosovë nuk kanë të drejtë në ndarje nga Serbia të motivuar etnikisht.

Nëse me mendimin e GJNDsë do të vendosej parimi i ri, atëherë në gjithë botën do të ndodhnin procese të krijimit të shteteve të reja, që do të destabilizonin shumë rajone të botës, ka thënë Tadic.
Iniciativa për të dërguar pavarësinë e Kosovës në GJND ishte prezantuar para Kombeve të Bashkuara në gusht të vitit 2008 nga Vuk Jeremic, Ministër i Jashtëm i Serbisë, në kuadër të planeve të këtij shteti për të minuar pavarësinë e Kosovës që ishte shpallur në shkurt të vitit 2008.

Edhe pse serbët pas konsultimeve me juristë ndërkombëtarë kishin kërkuar vetëm një mendim këshillëdhënës për pavarësinë që nuk është obligativ, vlerësohet se edhe ky mendim do të ketë ndikim për Kosovën.

Deri më tani Kosova është njohur nga 69 shtete, përderisa është vlerësuar se procesi në GJND ka bllokuar njohjet.

Ministri i Jashtëm i Kosovës, Skënder Hyseni ka thënë se pas shpalljes së mendimit, 35 njohje do të shtohen për Kosovën.

Për njohjet pas GJNDsë ka folur Ndihmës Sekretari Amerikan i Shtetit, Philip Gordon, i cili ka thënë se pavarësia e Kosovës është e pakthyeshme dhe se në çdo rrethanë, njohjet e reja do te pasojnë.

SHBAtë mbesin te përkushtuara për të ndihmuar Kosovën në konsolidimin e shtetësisë dhe ne anëtarësimin e saj në strukturat veri-atlantike, ka thënë ai.

----------

